# Been to Aladdin's Cave Today



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Well Clean & Shiny anyway,

I managed to convince the missus that an extra 70 mile detour on our 230 mile trip wasn't that far out of the way. 

Very nice to meet you John and thanks for spending the time taking me through a few things. I now know what the rest of my wages will be spent on as and when i earn it.

Unfortunately i wasn't allowed out to try my new things tonight apparently i have to spend some time with my family! Lucky i have a laptop so i can still read DW

Thanks again and nice to meet you John


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

What goodies did you pick up?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I picked up a Zymol Concours Kit,megs APC and some Hyper Wash. Wanted to try Concours and as my Titanium is about to run out seemed like a good time. Bought the kit as it works out a lot cheaper by the time ive restocked on other products.

Hyper wash is for my Dad, ive had him following protocol with Megs stuff since he bought his latest car.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ooooh nice buys! Would like to try Concours myself, I think it is between that and Titanium for me.

Going to wait until next spring though.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been using Titanium for a few years and love it, my silver Audi always has a sort of glow (Sound cheesy but you know what i mean).

I know people's concerns about the cost of Zymol compared with others but I started with Creme in 1998 (i still have some left in the fridge) and have had two pots titanium in 8 years. Initial cost may be comparatively high but it still makes me smile when the cars finished.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll be there later this morning and why oh why did someone have to go and tell me there might be some Z kits lurking around? :lol: 

Laters Mr Wage Drain Sir......


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*Update...*

Just nipped out to wash the resprayed front bumper on the BM ready for a new coat of Concours

Usual, Wash, dry, HD, Detail wax by hand (the oily one for bumpers), buff, wait, then Concours by hand and buff again

Amazing, even the wife was impressed, its a different shine/reflection than the Titanium but looks even better on the black. Cant wait t try on the silver car.

I will be coating the rest of the car later this week so will have to find some where to host some pictures


----------

